# [EXCLUSIVE] anyNode.net - Detroit OpenVZ



## scv (Sep 11, 2013)

Powered by AS62588

Greetings vpsBoard members! Today I have these special deals for you:

┍┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┒  ┍┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┒  ┍┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┒
┊        *VZ-256*         ┊  ┊       *VZ-512*          ┊  ┊       *VZ-1024*         ┊
┊      *1* vCPU           ┊  ┊      *1 *vCPU           ┊  ┊      *2 *vCPUs          ┊
┊    *256* MB RAM         ┊  ┊    *512 *MB RAM         ┊  ┊   *1024 *MB RAM         ┊
┊    *128* MB vSwap       ┊  ┊    *256 *MB vSwap       ┊  ┊    *512 *MB vSwap       ┊
┊     *20* GB Storage     ┊  ┊     *40 *GB Storage     ┊  ┊     *60 *GB Storage     ┊
┊    *100* Mbps Uplink    ┊  ┊    *100 *Mbps Uplink    ┊  ┊    *100 *Mbps Uplink    ┊
┊      *1* IPv4 Address   ┊  ┊      *1 *IPv4 Address   ┊  ┊      *2 *IPv4 Addresses ┊
┊     *16* IPv6 Addresses ┊  ┊     *16 *IPv6 Addresses ┊  ┊     *16 *IPv6 Addresses ┊
┊      Only *$18/yr*!     ┊  ┊      Only *$25/yr*!     ┊  ┊      Only *$5/mo*!      ┊
┊     Promo: *VPSBLZ76   *┊  ┊    Promo: *VPSBFLQ8    *┊  ┊     Promo: *VPSB4IVG*   ┊
┊         [Order]       ┊  ┊        [Order]        ┊  ┊         [Order]       ┊
┕┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┙  ┕┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┙  ┕┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┙

Additional IPs are also available for *$0.50* *each**

*Network and Datacenter Information*

Our Detroit VPS services are hosted at 123.NET in Southfield, MI, just minutes from Detroit.

We operate our own network utilizing a fully redundant architecture. Upstream peers include the following:


10G Level 3 (Southfield, MI)
10G Global Crossing (Chicago, IL)
10G Cogent (Southfield, MI)
10G CenturyLink/Saavis (Ashburn, VA)
2.5G Comcast (Chicago, IL)
We also own and operate our own ASN - feel free to contact us if you need a BGP session or want to announce your own IP space!

*Hardware Information*

Our nodes are spec'd with at least the following:


*2x* Intel Xeon L5520 at 2.26GHz
*72GB *DDR3 ECC RAM
*4 *WD Red 2TB Disks
Adaptec 5405 RAID controller
*Terms of Service/Acceptable Use Policy*

Our ToS and AUP are available at the following URLs:

*https://anynode.net/tos*

*https://anynode.net/aup*

*Custom Panel*

anyNode features an in-house panel, designed from the ground up with security in mind.

Screenshots of basic functionality are available here:

http://puu.sh/3oKUt/8996a1534c.png
http://puu.sh/3oL9V/2620371598.png
http://puu.sh/3oLaK/ba654158c6.png
http://puu.sh/3oLbz/18a329cdfd.png
http://puu.sh/3oLcy/f210a52247.png

Our full featured panel is coming soon! Expect an announcement in the near future.

*About anyNode*

anyNode was founded in December 2012 and opened services to the public in May 2013. Backed by our parent company, Active Solutions Group (a registered Michigan corporation) anyNode's focus is on security and reliability. We believe in ground up integration that fits the needs of users. We refuse to settle for prepackaged applications which are riddled with vulnerabilities and stability issues. Unlike other hosts, anyNode doesn't believe in shortcuts. We use a custom management system, quality hardware, have a invested, experienced staff team with over 20 years of combined experience.

*Contact Us*

Need to get in touch with us? Having an emergency and want to speak with a real person?

anyNode support is available *Monday through Friday, 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM EST/EDT*.

If you're experiencing a critical problem, feel free to call us any time.

*+1. 313.566.4166*

*[email protected]*

*https://billing.anynode.net/*

** *up to a maximum of 5 additional addresses per instance.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice looking control panel, wasn't aware you guys had deployed an in-house solution!


----------



## drmike (Sep 11, 2013)

Definitely a different company and offer to look at.

What is the virtualization type on these offers?


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Definitely a different company and offer to look at.
> 
> What is the virtualization type on these offers?


OPENVZ says right on the title, #FacePalm.


----------



## scv (Sep 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Definitely a different company and offer to look at.
> 
> What is the virtualization type on these offers?


These offers are OpenVZ (as stated in the title). We will be introducing KVM soon - aiming for the next few weeks.


----------



## drmike (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh, I  facepalmed   I was looking for details in the body of the offer. Silly me.

Titles are for advertising, like:

[EXCLUSIVE] anyNode.net - VPS in Michigan (not Detroit)

or 

[EXCLUSIVE] anyNode.net - 256MB VPS for less cost than a carton of cigarettes

or 

[EXCLUSIVE] anyNode.net - 256MB VPS for less than a Big Mac a month.

or

[EXCLUSIVE] anyNode.net - $2 month 512MB VPS


----------



## MannDude (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, signed up. Going to have to take this for a spin,


----------



## SeriesN (Oct 26, 2013)

Coupon no longer valid?


----------



## scv (Oct 27, 2013)

The promo is no longer active. We're currently holding sales off as we're about to release our KVM product.


----------



## SeriesN (Oct 27, 2013)

scv said:


> The promo is no longer active. We're currently holding sales off as we're about to release our KVM product.


Found a secret promo and signed up


----------

